# Anyone go against clinic policy & put back1top quality&1 avg. rather then2best?



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, I am in a quandary about which embryos to put back. we have 6 of varying quality and we are hoping for 1 baby on this cycle. Or at least from the 6 remaining. Twins are highly unlikely for my age so they tell me. I am wondering if we put back 1 top & 1 avg each time (all blasts, 4 5day, 2 6day) they are saying the 5 day are better then the 6 day but they all have a B in their ratings which he said is the baby bit, so are all potential for pregnancies.  I do believe that with immune issues sometimes 1 egg helps the other to implant or survive to implantation. But that's just my theory. I just had a long discussion with embryologist and they can't seem to understand my reasoning and I certainly don't understand theirs. The way I see it is that I am hedging my bets much better this way as if there is more then 1 good egg in the batch of 6 and I do have immune issues where 1 embryo is attacked each time or there's isn't somewhere to latch in to implant or any other reasons then I am increasing my chances of a pregnancy. Also should anything go wrong during or after transfer I haven't used the total of my best eggs. Am I the only one who can see this? Or can you see where I'm coming from. I am beginning to think I'm mad they were kinda stunned by my suggestion. Basically I'm trying to increase me odds of at least one baby if not another. Am I making any sense to anyone?


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

When I had my follow up with clinic we discussed fet and I said exactly the same as you. We only have 4 frosties -  2 were frozen at day 5 as 4bb's the other two were frozen day 6 and were just good enough for freezing. I asked the dr if we could put 1 good one and 1 not so good for the fet and he said it was a good idea as I don't want to use both good ones on the first fet and I'm hoping that a single baby could result out of this and if not then we have enough to do another go with a good blast again.

I completely understand this logic. 

Good luck with it xx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks sweetpea123, it does make some sense doesn't it. so glad its not just me thinking along these lines. Tho having spoken to my husband he has made me understand the clinics view in terms of their stats that it is a better result for them if they get a good egg earlier rather then later so I am going to stick to my guns and see what my Re doctor also at the cliinic says... I will probably cave tho in the end... Ill report back what he says. Good luck when you do your next  FET!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sure quite a few of us mix and match for all sorts of reasons. I have, because I'm still trying to find out why I never get implantation so I'm loathe to throw all the best in until I've made some progress on that, otherwise, in my view, they're just wasted. My clinic doesn't see my point at all, though, and always wants me to throw all my eggs in one basket, as it were.  I don't bother trying to explain anymore, I just tell them what I want.  Try to make your consultant understand your worries properly so you can at least get their opinion on that, they may be able to put your mind at rest on some points. Regarding implantation, though, apart from if you have CGH done nobody really knows why it doesn't happen, it's all theories.


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks urbangirl, i think your right we should tell them what we want and more often! well i spoke to my consultant and he said there was a correlation between mixing up the quality of the eggs (im not quite sure what he meant and he said it twice, too flustered to ask) he said he had no problem with me putting  day 5 and day6 or whatever mix of grading i wanted. he was happy with that. im gettting nervous now they have left the choice to me, what if it fails i might be kicking myself i didnt put all best 2 in!!! -  be careful what you ask for and all that! transfer is next wednesday so ill keep researching... thanks ladies x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Summer, was he saying that mixing different qualities was a good thing? That would be interesting if there was some research on that. I guess they can't think it will make much of a difference to success though if they haven't tried to persuade you too much either way. I would just decide and then stick to that. Whatever we do we always torture ourselves with what-if's, regardless.  Best of luck for your ET next week.


----------

